# My girl Stella, it has only been 3 short months!



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I look at Stella today and I can't believe it is the same dog. I did not even think she was pretty when I first got her... look at her shine. She is doing so good. I am so glad I did not give up on her. She continues to get better and better everyday.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Your Stella looks beautiful, thanks to you!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Petipie, she was some work, but we got there. I am just crazy about her. I did not know if that was going to happen, but it did! It feels good to know that I did make a differance in her life. So glad I recued!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your commitment to Stella really paid off! Shows what love and determination and good eats and exercise and grooming can do for a girl.:smile: She's lucky to be yours, and she is just lovely!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She is lovely! I am so happy you made her part of your family too. It doesn't take long for a dog to really turn around in a loving, supportive home.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Stella is like Princess Fairytale with a 'Happy ever after'..... I love happy endings!
(Good job Fairy Godmother!)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Stella IS beautiful! I am so glad you are giving her time. It takes time to adjust and to have that spark in her eyes. She always looked pretty to me in her pictures. So glad she is coming along well.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it really only three months? What a difference happiness makes!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had Stella six months today. When we took our daily walk today, we passed a woman with a dog very much like Stella was when I first got her. Stella just passed without any reaction... the woman commented if only her dog could be like mine. LOL Made my day.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay Stella!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful  im so happy for you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Update :

I have had "My girl Stella" a year now. She is not the same dog that I started with. She is doing so good, we have our moments... just today, she rolled on a dead mole 30 mins before I had a lunch date! I was yelling at her like a crazy woman to leave it... didn't do a bit of good. So I had to rush in undress, get her into the tub ASAP. This is my life with Stella. But I love her to pieces, she makes me laugh and that is what it is all about, right? I will admit that I finally did have to make a believer out her that I was done with her fighting Carley and since that day, they have both been great. In a year she has gained 7lbs and, IF YOU CAN BELIEVE THIS, I SWEAR IT IS TRUE, her 3rd eyelid that used to show , shows no longer! I hated that, made a point of making sure it never showed in any of her photos. I was told that if I could get her healthy enough it would receded and it has. She is a beautiful dog, and I am so lucky to have her.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is a photo of her the first day that I got her.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She is indeed beautiful! And I'm hoping that things get better and better with you and your babies! Poodle hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Love, caring and good nutrition really comes through, doesn't it?????


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! Love and caring shows every time! She looks wonderful
BTW....love your new sig!!!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

She is a beautiful girl! You have taken wonderful care of her and it shows.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning! She has become what she has, because she has an amazing Poodle Mom! You are so right in saying that they make us laugh, and that is what life is all about. It is about enjoying the good times, and treasuring those to help us thru the bad times. You Stella is just wonderful, and very blessed to have you!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She is a beautiful girl!! Great job!!???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Just curious what you feed her to improve her weight and appearance so much. She's a beauty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I feed kibble and a raw diet. I have been feeding Wellness No Grain Fish and Orijen Red No Grain. I sometimes top it with Honest Kitchen No Grain . I also feed fresh raw eggs. I think a lot of her weight is muscle. She had none when I got her and I walk her 4 miles a day, plus lots of play, off the leash time. Her Raw Diet is mostly chicken, but I do feed beef and venison as well. Thanks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She's lovely. It just goes to show that good care, love and patience pays off. It's just great that you have this wonderful bond now. Congrats.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella was just so different from any other dog I have ever had. But my main issue with her was the fighting. She had no " want to please" in her at all. It was all about what she wanted. I had never had a dog like that... but yes, we did get there ! She is a big cuddle bug now and training has paid off ! She is strong headed and it took a lot of work. I understand how her first owner let her go, she had a toy poodle that Stella was also aggressive with and with the size difference she just could not keep her. I felt sorry for her, it was the first time she had ever given up on a dog. The first dog I ever thought about giving up on ... but thankfully I did not!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Loved this one of her. I sent it to her first owner.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

she's very pretty!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! I don't have pictures that really show how bad Halona was when I rescued her. She was terrified, very poorly groomed, and her eyes where just sad and dead. She turned around fast into the beautiful devoted Spoo she is today!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations on all your hard work paying off, she is lovely and it is wonderful that she found you....they look fabulous together....I LOVE your new sig pic!


----------

